# 5 essentials for new cyclists



## Cycling_Samurai (2 Mar 2021)

https://www.wanderingjustin.com/bike-accessories-for-new-cyclists/

I was looking over the article and it seems ok. I did want to ask about cycling gloves. I have two pair but I don't use them and I've rarely seen anyone use them. My main reason is that the gloves cut off circulation in my fingers. The article argues that anyone who has fallen will understand to use gloves. They refer to falling down. I don't know about you but I'm not out cycling to fall down. A better argument would have been for cold weather. We all know that. 
As it is, Giro is bringing a supposedly better glove to the market. Comparing them Bib short chamois. Perhaps you've seen the advertisement.


----------



## tyred (2 Mar 2021)

I cycled about 5,000 miles last year without helmet, specific cycling shoes, without padded shorts, without GPS, video camera or electrolyte tablets.

I wish people would stop saying you need these things as it makes cycling appear complicated, expensive and dangerous to potential newcomers.


----------



## Drago (2 Mar 2021)

In terms of injury protection, gloves or mitts are far more important than a bonce potty.

If the gloves are affecting your citculation then try a different pair.


----------



## chris-suffolk (2 Mar 2021)

Cycling_Samurai said:


> https://www.wanderingjustin.com/bike-accessories-for-new-cyclists/
> 
> I was looking over the article and it seems ok. I did want to ask about cycling gloves. I have two pair but I don't use them and I've rarely seen anyone use them. My main reason is that the gloves cut off circulation in my fingers. The article argues that anyone who has fallen will understand to use gloves. They refer to falling down. I don't know about you but I'm not out cycling to fall down. A better argument would have been for cold weather. We all know that.
> As it is, Giro is bringing a supposedly better glove to the market. Comparing them Bib short chamois. Perhaps you've seen the advertisement.



For me gloves (fingered and fingerless) give some padding to dampen road vibration, and also (mainly fingerless) stop my hands slipping on the bars when sweating - which doesn't take much if you are working hard, say uphill, especially in warm weather.


----------



## HMS_Dave (2 Mar 2021)

That article would hate me... I cycle with nearly none of those things.


----------



## winjim (2 Mar 2021)

A bike


----------



## DCLane (2 Mar 2021)

Gloves / mitts, yes - and if they're too tight for you maybe you're wearing too-small a size?

Helmet, yes, but that's my choice and often a requirement in club rides / racing.
Shorts, yes. Again personal but they're fine.
I'll usually wear a lycra jersey if I'm doing some distance.

Others aren't 'essential' but I've found them useful; clipless pedals with shoes, socks, lights, mudguards in the winter/rain.


----------



## winjim (2 Mar 2021)

To be honest you can even borrow or hire the bike.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (2 Mar 2021)

tyred said:


> I cycled about 5,000 miles last year without helmet, specific cycling shoes, without padded shorts, without GPS, video camera or electrolyte tablets.
> 
> I wish people would stop saying you need these things as it makes cycling appear complicated, expensive and dangerous to potential newcomers.


I could see an argument about not needing a helmet. But I'd risk a head injury to finally understand that it's better to have properly worn a helmet. I don't see anyone needing electrolyte tablets. You really need cycling shoes but they are a big help if used properly. No one needs a GPS. I just use my phone. Well an app to keep track of mileage. Cycling isn't complicated just certain tools help. Others not as much or at all.


----------



## sheddy (2 Mar 2021)

A thick skin.


----------



## vickster (2 Mar 2021)

What a crock. Wear what you want and cycle however you want, just do it with consideration for your own safety and that of others.
I wear mitts, helmet and padded shorts and have a garmin but that’s my choice.
Can’t use clipless pedals any more due to a fooked knee but flats and trail running shoes work just as well to move the bike.
Electrolyte tabs are only second in vileness to gels


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2021)

My 5 must-haves are:

1) gloves or mitts
2) skid lid
3) glasses to keep flies and dirt out of my eyes
4) basic tool kit
5) jelly babies

Yeah, I have padded shorts (well capris), spd shoes and pedals etc, but while they're nice, I wouldn't exactly say they're essential, especially not for just bimbling around.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (2 Mar 2021)

DCLane said:


> Gloves / mitts, yes - and if they're too tight for you maybe you're wearing too-small a size?


Probably the design of the glove. 

I have 3 sets of cycling gear, jersey and Bib shorts. I've cycled often during the week and the amount of sweat and road dirt that gets on them begs for them to be washed after each ride. I assume the road dirt because it is there and gets on everything on the road or beside the road. I have cheap jerseys and bib shorts with one expensive bib short. The expensive one is marginally better.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (2 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> In terms of injury protection, gloves or mitts are far more important than a bonce potty.
> 
> If the gloves are affecting your citculation then try a different pair.


I may get the Giro gloves.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (2 Mar 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> That article would hate me... I cycle with nearly none of those things.


Are you a naked rider???😶


----------



## HMS_Dave (2 Mar 2021)

Cycling_Samurai said:


> Are you a naked rider???😶


No, Lord no....

I ride with denim jeans, a jumper and some boots on. I don't know what pickle juice is (other than what my jar of pickled onions has in it) but I can't see that being essential...


----------



## rockyroller (2 Mar 2021)

Cycling_Samurai said:


> The article argues that anyone who has fallen will understand to use gloves


& when falling, one doesn't want to put a hand out anyway. but then, I'm not a pro faller, just an amateur


----------



## rockyroller (2 Mar 2021)

sheddy said:


> A thick skin.


especially if you're a commuter


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Mar 2021)

tyred said:


> I cycled about 5,000 miles last year without helmet, specific cycling shoes, without padded shorts, without GPS, video camera or electrolyte tablets.
> 
> I wish people would stop saying you need these things as it makes cycling appear complicated, expensive and dangerous to potential newcomers.


To be fair to the article in question, it isn't suggesting that padded shorts, GPS, video camera or electrolyte tablets are necessary.
_Edit: I didn't read the whole article, did I? Doh! _

I nearly always wear gloves for cycling. Fingerless in summer, full finger in winter. But I've never fallen off and had them save me so I'm not too fussed on the occasions that I forget/lose them.

I wear multi-purpose shoes that work OK on my clipless pedals and on flats. I wear specs anyway.

The only really silly one is "cycling socks", and the author is aware that it's silly. Personally I've got my cycling socks free with the glossy Tour de France magazine for the past few years.

One thing I would add is, in summer, some high factor sun cream.

And don't mention the hats.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Mar 2021)

More like 5 non essential wiffly waffly items


----------



## figbat (2 Mar 2021)

> A helmet — I don’t ride anywhere without one. It’s not just good for protecting you in a fall — it also keeps the sun off your head and protects you from branches, bees and all sorts of other stuff that can whack you. I’m serious about bees; you wouldn’t believe how many bees have donked off my helmet.



I’m not sure I can ever recall a bee hitting my helmet, although I imagine it has happened. However I’ve lost count of the times I have had to whip my helmet off tout de suite to release a bee or wasp that has flown in there. I’m not using this as an excuse for not wearing them, as I do religiously, but as a reason for wearing them it’s a bit of a stretch.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Mar 2021)

Is asks for essentials

so the only post I agree with is the one that just says "a bike"
Since I started riding bikes on roads I have been cycling in jeans (mostly), some sort of top (t-shirt in summer, shirt plus jumper when colder, coat in winter) and trainers on my feet.
I have worn work shoes on my feet when I used to commute - but that had to include a cleaning sponge to be used when I got to work.

From there a lot of other things should start to be advisable - but you only really need some kind of bike

so - to be sensible - the question becomes what things should you get/do next??
I would suggest a few checks first - safety at the top
so - check the tyres are in decent condition? - and check if anything critical is likely to break
and - on the same note - you MAY want to consider a helmet. I would say it is only really necessary if you are in a position of influence. I used to work part time in a Primary School - so leaving at lunchtime and wheeling my bike through the playground full of kids with no helmet was morally not really taking the high ground

Next - make sure the bike is rolling reasonably efficiently - the chain, gears and bearing need to be checked - there are good videos on the WWW - or by a LBS - bear in mind you may well need to get specialised tools to deal with these - so the LBS may be the better initial choice

after that a puncture repair kit and knowledge to use it would be a good idea


Oh - and motivation is a good idea - on which point a map helps and you can look up interesting places to ride which helps motivation


----------



## Ian H (2 Mar 2021)

I do actually own a helmet. It gets dusted off for track days (so it's very dusty at the mo). Last time I raced (as distinct from time-trialling) I wore a hairnet — I still have it somewhere — shows you how long ago it was.


----------



## Tripster (2 Mar 2021)

Padded shorts for long rides just because I personally find them more comfortable.
shoes and clipless more solid connection to pedal but just flats on MTB
Helmet ? First time ever on road bike because my wife said it sets an example to my son who I make wear one. Fair enough
Gloves-No
GPS- yes because my phone is a company phone so cannot risk getting it damaged and dont want to ride and have work calling me. I like the route creation too.

Helmet is a personal thing and personal preference.I cycled in Italy and the lads I worked with where pissed to say the least when I didnt have one on. It felt odd as everyone out and about had one.


----------



## fossyant (2 Mar 2021)

sheddy said:


> A thick skin.



Especially when you slide down the road in just lycra shorts and top, and no gloves. Picking gravel out of my hand was minor compared to shredded shorts and a big road rash burn 6" by 6" on my ass. I had to ride 15 miles home with my bright red butt cheak sticking out. My did that sting. Lost all the hair off that part of my bum.

Still managed to meet my mates in the pub that night, but wearing trackies - couldn't get into decent pants with all the bandages.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> Especially when you slide down the road in just lycra shorts and top, and no gloves. Picking gravel out of my hand was minor compared to shredded shorts and a big road rash burn 6" by 6" on my ass. I had to ride 1 miles home with my bright red butt cheak sticking out. My did that sting. Lost all the hair off that part of my bum.
> 
> Still managed to meet my mates in the pub that night, but wearing trackies - couldn't get into decent pants with all the bandages.



I've done that, but it was my knees, not my butt... Wearing jeans was... challenging... to say the least...


----------



## figbat (2 Mar 2021)

I always wear gloves. All bikes, all weathers. It’s like a habit now, I feel naked without them. Sometimes it’s for warmth, sometimes for padding - I’ve never thought about it for abrasion protection.


----------



## Brandane (2 Mar 2021)

I started reading the article in the OP's link, until I got to the predictable "H" word being listed as an essential. That was the point at which I exited the article. The only essential item is a bike. Of note is the nonsense that a helmet protects the rider from bees. WTF? They're still going to hit your face. A helmet if anything, is going to trap them and make them (or wasps) angry, and they are then going to sting the hell out of your head. Rather than bounce off an un-helmeted head. Please stop writing nonsense about helmets!!!!!


----------



## fossyant (2 Mar 2021)

Edited it was 15 miles home, not 1. Gloves now. Extra padding on road bike, and general abrasion protection on MTB.


----------



## mudsticks (2 Mar 2021)

chris-suffolk said:


> For me gloves (fingered and fingerless) give some padding to dampen road vibration, and also (mainly fingerless) stop my hands slipping on the bars when sweating - which doesn't take much if you are working hard, say uphill, especially in warm weather.



This is why I wear gloves over any distance, protection from gravel rash is secondary. 

Sounds like the OPs gloves are too small if they're cutting off his circulation. 

I rarely spend much on gloves as I know I will lose them at some point. 

Mid range, of reasonable construction are fine - i couldn't say what brand I'm sporting right now, but they do the job


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (2 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> & when falling, one doesn't want to put a hand out anyway. but then, I'm not a pro faller, just an amateur


I don't see people being paid to fall.


----------



## Rocky (2 Mar 2021)

Did anyone mention EPO?


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (2 Mar 2021)

mudsticks said:


> This is why I wear gloves over any distance, protection from gravel rash is secondary.
> 
> Sounds like the OPs gloves are too small if they're cutting off his circulation.
> 
> ...


No the gloves aren't too small. They simply cut into hand circulation for some reason. As said before I believe it's the design.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (2 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> More like 5 non essential wiffly waffly items


I agree there are many wiffly waffly items out there. Most tend to be electronic items. Like why carry a Garmin on your bike when you have a mobile? But basic gear for cycling is essential to getting the most out of your effort. Is it absolutely necessary? No. The only thing absolutely necessary for cycling is to have a bike.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Mar 2021)

When I started cycling again, a friend told me about the importance of gloves. He was an antique restorer and skilled woodworker. He said that if you come off the bike on tarmac, your natural reaction, mid-air, is to put out your hands to break your fall and save your face, teeth and collar bone. When you do that, the tarmac acts like a very coarse abrasive and planes the skin off your palms. As a result, your hands are pretty much out of action for at least a couple of weeks........inconvenient if you use them to earn a living. I never forgot his advice and always wear gloves.


----------



## Trickedem (2 Mar 2021)

Having been stung by a bee that got stuck in my cycling helmet I can't agree with him on that.
I think a rear view mirror is a more useful bit of kit than some of the things he recommends.
AND as for drivers behaving differently around him because he has an invisible camera...I think not.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2021)

Gave up halfway through that article. Tedious to say the least.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2021)

Cycling_Samurai said:


> I agree there are many wiffly waffly items out there. Most tend to be electronic items*. Like why carry a Garmin on your bike when you* *have* *a* *mobile*? But basic gear for cycling is essential to getting the most out of your effort. Is it absolutely necessary? No. The only thing absolutely necessary for cycling is to have a bike.



I could give you a list if you like? Though I'd start by substituting a Wahoo.


----------



## roadrash (2 Mar 2021)

Cycling_Samurai said:


> I don't know about you but I'm not out cycling to fall down




i dont think any cyclist goes out with the intention of falling down , but as you know it does happen and and considering it is instinct to stretch out your arms and try to land hands first , then well made and well fitting gloves prevents a lot of skin loss etc .


----------



## Brandane (2 Mar 2021)

Cycling_Samurai said:


> Like why carry a Garmin on your bike when you have a mobile?


1. A Garmin is compact and fits to a small bracket on my stem. 
2. I don't carry my phone with me all the time (it's an old school thing, alien to anyone under the age of 30). 
3. If I was to go on a long ride, say 6 hours or so, presumably I would need to leave my phone on? My battery would not last that long. Garmin does, no problem.


----------



## snorri (2 Mar 2021)

winjim said:


> To be honest you can even borrow or hire the bike.


To be dishonest, you can even pinch one!


----------



## carvelos (2 Mar 2021)

winjim said:


> A bike


Strewth that man aint wearing any strides!


----------



## fossyant (2 Mar 2021)

Cycling_Samurai said:


> No the gloves aren't too small. They simply cut into hand circulation for some reason. As said before I believe it's the design.



Nope they don't. Get the right size. So what do you do in winter ?


----------



## MichaelW2 (2 Mar 2021)

I don't plan on falling over when I go for a bike ride. I was riding on my daily commute down an arterial A road in a small town. My right of way, lights, brights, helmet and mitts.
A car came straight across from the right hand side quite slowly but instead of letting me pass he continued and I rode into and across his bonnet, then skittered down 10m of road.
By the time I stopped I was a bit battered and bruised with ripped tracksters and goretex and about 1mm of leather skimmed off the palm of my mitts.

I got patched up in hospital and was back at my desk by 11.00.

Without mitts I would have been incapacitated for several weeks, unable to wash myself and in need of a very good friend.

Hands heal really slowly and painfully. Mitts are there for a reason. I have never heard of mitt nazi but I am one.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (2 Mar 2021)

Brandane said:


> 1. A Garmin is compact and fits to a small bracket on my stem.
> 2. I don't carry my phone with me all the time (it's an old school thing, alien to anyone under the age of 30).
> 3. If I was to go on a long ride, say 6 hours or so, presumably I would need to leave my phone on? My battery would not last that long. Garmin does, no problem.


I can understand where you are coming from. I think you need a newer mobile or learn to optimize your usage. My mobile will last me all day with GPS, bluetooth, and mobile data on. I usually put my phone in my seatpost bag for rides over 30 miles and don't often look at it during my ride. I have taken it out at stops to take pictures, messages, and calls. Rides under 35 miles I started keeping it in my Jersey. I'm well over 30 but I'm in the IT field so it may set me apart from most cyclists over 30 in terms of tech knowledge. If you like your Garmin or Wahoo and it works for you then good for you.🙂 I just don't see it being practical when you could use your mobile to do what separate devices do except to count cadence or pulse check. Then separate devices are needed. I got a bike fit and found my cadence so I don't need a device. I simply work on pedaling faster.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (2 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> Nope they don't. Get the right size. So what do you do in winter ?


Not sure what you mean by no they don't but in winter I use a trainer. Keep in mind I began riding early last summer. Specifically I was referring to my short fingered cycling gloves. They're medium and I have medium hands. They fit fine but cut off circulation whilst cycling. So it's the glove design. I've motorbike for 23 years and never had a glove do that. I've ridden cruisers and sport bikes. Currently have a psuedo sportbike.


----------



## fossyant (2 Mar 2021)

Cycling_Samurai said:


> Not sure what you mean by no they don't but in winter I use a trainer. Keep in mind I began riding early last summer. Specifically I was referring to my short fingered cycling gloves. They're medium and I have medium hands. They fit fine but cut off circulation whilst cycling. So it's the glove design. I've motorbike for 23 years and never had a glove do that. I've ridden cruisers and sport bikes. Currently have a psuedo sportbike.



It's your bike fit that's causing an issue, not gloves. They aren't tight around the fingers. You need bigger gloves.

Are you "death" gripping ?


----------



## Tripster (2 Mar 2021)

Cycling_Samurai said:


> I can understand where you are coming from. I think you need a newer mobile or learn to optimize your usage. My mobile will last me all day with GPS, bluetooth, and mobile data on. I usually put my phone in my seatpost bag for rides over 30 miles and don't often look at it during my ride. I have taken it out at stops to take pictures, messages, and calls. Rides under 35 miles I started keeping it in my Jersey. I'm well over 30 but I'm in the IT field so it may set me apart from most cyclists over 30 in terms of tech knowledge. If you like your Garmin or Wahoo and it works for you then good for you.🙂 I just don't see it being practical when you could use your mobile to do what separate devices do except to count cadence or pulse check. Then separate devices are needed. I got a bike fit and found my cadence so I don't need a device. I simply work on pedaling faster.


I couldnt think of anything worse than a works iphone 7 the size of an ipad strapped to the front of my bike, binging and dinging and ringing throughout my otherwise peaceful enjoyable ride. I switch off my phone and carry it for emergencies and sometimes dont even take it. A garmin is a tiny little device that fits neatly to the stem. Each to there own I guess


----------



## contadino (2 Mar 2021)

Isn't the thing about cycling that it has such a low barrier to entry? When I think back to some of the rotten old boneshakers I had as a child, but I went miles on them.

When I started doing longer rides as an adult my knee started giving me gip so I got some clipless pedals and it solved the problem. Then came the chafes so I got some cycle shorts. And so on. We don't *need* all the gadgetry but the products wouldn't be on the market unless people buy them. They make life easier for some people.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (2 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> It's your bike fit that's causing an issue, not gloves. They aren't tight around the fingers. You need bigger gloves.
> 
> Are you "death" gripping ?


Do think that someone who has ridden motorcycles for 23 years is prone to death gripping?

Have you had a bike fit?


----------



## raleighnut (2 Mar 2021)

I'd put gloves top of my list of essentials after spending a couple of hours scrubbing bits of gravel out of my palms many years ago 😢


----------



## chris-suffolk (2 Mar 2021)

The other issues with using a mobile for navigating vs using a Garmin. If battery on Garmin dies, I just replace with another set - it takes AA's. Can't do that with pretty much any modern mobile. Also, in the event of a crash, hopefully my phone in an under saddle bag will stand more chance of surviving than perched on the handle-bars. And then I can use it to call for help.


----------



## mudsticks (2 Mar 2021)

slowmotion said:


> When I started cycling again, a friend told me about the importance of gloves. He was an antique restorer and skilled woodworker. He said that if you come off the bike on tarmac, your natural reaction, mid-air, is to put out your hands to break your fall and save your face, teeth and collar bone. When you do that, the tarmac acts like a very coarse abrasive and planes the skin off your palms. As a result, your hands are pretty much out of action for at least a couple of weeks........inconvenient if you use them to earn a living. I never forgot his advice and always wear gloves.





roadrash said:


> i dont think any cyclist goes out with the intention of falling down , but as you know it does happen and and considering it is instinct to stretch out your arms and try to land hands first , then well made and well fitting gloves prevents a lot of skin loss etc .


Yes a dear freind of mine was horribly incapacitated like this for weeks from going over the handlebars, into the road, downhill .. 

Although her poor face took much of the brunt, her hands were pretty mashed up too

She had no gloves on - they might have helped a bit. 

As someone who needs her body to be in good working order for both her professions, and being uninsurable (maybe?) for loss of earnings, I tend to err on the side of caution when it comes to protective gear worn when cycling ..


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Mar 2021)

Once any writer mentions gels or electrolyte tablets outside of the context of Elite racing I start laughing.

Buy yourself a sandwich with a tasty filling if you're hungry. The mental lift alone will add miles and MPH to you ride and you'll be happy in the knowledge that it wont rot your teeth too.


----------



## tyred (2 Mar 2021)

Why have electrolyte tablets when you can beer? Much tastier


----------



## mudsticks (2 Mar 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Once any writer mentions gels or electrolyte tablets outside of the context of Elite racing I start laughing.
> 
> Buy yourself a sandwich with a tasty filling if you're hungry. The mental lift alone will add miles and MPH to you ride and you'll be happy in the knowledge that it wont rot your teeth too.


I took one of those gel thingies on several hundred hilly miles of trip, because some kind soul thought I should have it with me. 

It came home unbroached. 

I mean why would you eat that, when you've got decent chocolate onboard?? 

I'm also wondering how many extra calories I used up, peddling that extra 50 g (?) of unappetising gloop, up hill and down dale??


----------



## shep (2 Mar 2021)

Cycling_Samurai said:


> I've motorbike for 23 years and never had a glove do that. I've ridden cruisers and sport bikes. Currently have a psuedo sportbike.


You don't wear gloves on a Motorbike either?

Never fell off then or had a stone hit your fingers or rode in cooler weather?

How about leathers or decent helmet?

What country are you?


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2021)

Cycling_Samurai said:


> I can understand where you are coming from. I think you need a newer mobile or learn to optimize your usage. My mobile will last me all day with GPS, bluetooth, and mobile data on. I usually put my phone in my seatpost bag for rides over 30 miles and don't often look at it during my ride. I have taken it out at stops to take pictures, messages, and calls. Rides under 35 miles I started keeping it in my Jersey. I'm well over 30 but I'm in the IT field so it may set me apart from most cyclists over 30 in terms of tech knowledge. If you like your Garmin or Wahoo and it works for you then good for you.🙂 I just don't see it being practical when you could use your mobile to do what separate devices do except to count cadence or pulse check. Then separate devices are needed. I got a bike fit and found my cadence so I don't need a device. I simply work on pedaling faster.


How many mobile phone providers do you know who will repair or replace a damaged phone which has just hit the tarmac at 15mph or more? Personally I don't understand why anyone would risk a valuable and expensive device like a mobile in these circumstances. Yes, I do carry my phone with me.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Mar 2021)

mudsticks said:


> I took one of those gel thingies on several hundred hilly miles of trip, because some kind soul thought I should have it with me.
> 
> It came home unbroached.


It's like eating a packet of snot.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (2 Mar 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Once any writer mentions gels or electrolyte tablets outside of the context of Elite racing I start laughing.
> 
> Buy yourself a sandwich with a tasty filling if you're hungry. The mental lift alone will add miles and MPH to you ride and you'll be happy in the knowledge that it wont rot your teeth too.


I'm in agreement with you. I started out watching GCN when I began cycling. So I bought gels and did my best on following thier advice on fueling. I found that didn't feel drained on long rides but I wasn't getting slimmer. Stopped following that and went with just carrying water and making stops for a bite at strategic points along my route.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (2 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> How many mobile phone providers do you know who will repair or replace a damaged phone which has just hit the tarmac at 15mph or more? Personally I don't understand why anyone would risk a valuable and expensive device like a mobile in these circumstances. Yes, I do carry my phone with me.


I assume that you are referring to having your mobile in a mount on your handle bars. That would be putting your mobile at risk of damage. Hence why I put mine in my seatpost bag and if it's raining I also have it in a ziplock as well. Nice and safe. Any device mounted on your handle bars are at risk of damage.


----------



## MntnMan62 (2 Mar 2021)

I don't find anything really wrong with the list in the article. Helmet is essential. There is nothing good about brains scattered on the asphalt. I wear gloves. Some do. Some don't. I prefer the ones without the gel in the palm. I find it's the gel that cuts off circulation. I just like a plain leather palm. Gotta have padded bike shorts. Those things really save my butt. And if you ride in the colder weather, you don't necessarily need to go buy bike specific padded tights. Just wear regular tights over the shorts. I also like wearing bike shoes with clipless pedals. I like the connection to the bike that they give me. Gotta have water or some sort of hydration. And you need a way to fix a flat or other minor mishaps that can happen while riding. Oh, and eyewear. But with all this stuff, you don't have to go fancy. I buy cheap stuff mostly. Functional, with good reviews from other buyers, and reasonably priced, preferably last year's model on sale. And then of course there's the bike. Now that is the expensive part. But so worth it.


----------



## figbat (2 Mar 2021)

We’ve done the “phone vs GPS” a few times. A GPS device is rugged, small, readable and relatively inexpensive, with a long battery life. If it gets smashed, stolen or goes flat you still have your phone as a backup or to call for help. If you are putting your phone in a pocket then its not doing what a GPS device does.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2021)

Cycling_Samurai said:


> I assume that you are referring to having your mobile in a mount on your handle bars. That would be putting your mobile at risk of damage. Hence why I put mine in my seatpost bag and if it's raining I also have it in a ziplock as well. Nice and safe. Any device mounted on your handle bars are at risk of damage.


So then why did you make the post below?



Cycling_Samurai said:


> I agree there are many wiffly waffly items out there. Most tend to be electronic items. *Like why carry a Garmin on your bike when you have a mobile? *But basic gear for cycling is essential to getting the most out of your effort. Is it absolutely necessary? No. The only thing absolutely necessary for cycling is to have a bike.



It's blindingly obvious why people use a Garmin or Wahoo. It can be safely mounted on the bars!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudsticks (2 Mar 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> It's like eating a packet of snot.



Glad to know I didn't miss much. 

Only to be used in dire emergencies I guess.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Glad to know I didn't miss much.
> 
> Only to be used in dire emergencies I guess.



I prefer jelly babies


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Mar 2021)

tyred said:


> Why have electrolyte tablets when you can beer? Much tastier



Beer that well known energy drink 😀


----------



## mudsticks (2 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> I prefer jelly babies



Sounds much more preferable yes.. I tend to go for a bag of mixed brazil nuts (for protein and oil) and dates.. 

Or some of them naked bars.. They're quite nice. 

But then I'm not racing anyone - I've not even got one of those garmin thingybobs.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Mar 2021)

I had some nice banana and jam sandwiches on today’s ride. Yum yum.


----------



## boydj (2 Mar 2021)

I always wear mitts or gloves and eye protection. Clipless pedals with cycling shoes, bib shorts or longs and cycling tops all help to make longer rides more comfortable and efficient. I wear a cap to keep the sun off my baldy bit - I think the effectiveness of helmets is much overstated, ok for racing or mountain biking, but for leisure road riding - no way. How many helmets do you see in Holland? 

I have a Lezyne computer to log my rides because I like to keep a record of my mileage and where I've been - if it's not on Strava it didn't happen. I don't race, though I'm in a club and do club runs (in my cap) with the slow group, and I'm not interested in chasing segments, but I do like to monitor my fitness as old age takes its toll.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Sounds much more preferable yes.. I tend to go for a bag of mixed brazil nuts (for protein and oil) and dates..
> 
> Or some of them naked bars.. They're quite nice.
> 
> But then I'm not racing anyone - I've not even got one of those garmin thingybobs.



Flapjacks and crisps if I'm going further afield.

I do all my navigation using a good old paper map. Don't need batteries for that!


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (2 Mar 2021)

PaulSB said:


> So then why did you make the post below?
> 
> 
> 
> It's blindingly obvious why people use a Garmin or Wahoo. It can be safely mounted on the bars!!!!!!!!!!


You make a good point about Garmin. Didn't really think about it that way. Just a different way of doing things I suppose. If you are familiar with your route you really don't need a GPS. Having a device in front of you seems distracting. Also seems like it'll get nicked. My first tail light/brake light got nicked whilst I was in a corner shop.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (2 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Flapjacks and crisps if I'm going further afield.
> 
> I do all my navigation using a good old paper map. Don't need batteries for that!


Are you saying that you don't use a Sexton and a compass??


----------



## Brandane (2 Mar 2021)

MntnMan62 said:


> Helmet is essential. There is nothing good about brains scattered on the asphalt.



There is a whole section on this forum dedicated to the helmet debate, so I don't intend to get involved here - but this is scaremongering nonsense. If you have an accident so serious as to cause this, then you are dangerously deluded if you think a cycle helmet is going to save you.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (3 Mar 2021)

Brandane said:


> There is a whole section on this forum dedicated to the helmet debate, so I don't intend to get involved here - but this is scaremongering nonsense. If you have an accident so serious as to cause this, then you are dangerously deluded if you think a cycle helmet is going to save you.


It's understood that helmets have their limits.


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2021)

Cycling_Samurai said:


> Are you saying that you don't use a Sexton and a compass??



Actually, I *do* keep a compass in my bar bag.  Not a sextant though, that's a fairly hefty piece of kit. 

Local(ish) navigation isn't too much of an issue - as long as I can see Ely Cathedral on the horizon, I can find my way home.


----------



## mudsticks (3 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Flapjacks and crisps if I'm going further afield.
> 
> I do all my navigation using a good old paper map. Don't need batteries for that!



Oh yes good snacks always - for the win. 

Likewise with paper maps if I'm going further than say 20 miles from my well known home patch. 


Cycling_Samurai said:


> Are you saying that you don't use a Sexton and a compass??


On longer trips I take a compass too its very handy for navigating out of cities, the road signs can try to get you onto motorways. 

And I might stop off and do a bit of hillwalking along the way, so a compass is handy for that too.


----------



## Tripster (3 Mar 2021)

Brandane said:


> There is a whole section on this forum dedicated to the helmet debate, so I don't intend to get involved here - but this is scaremongering nonsense. If you have an accident so serious as to cause this, then you are dangerously deluded if you think a cycle helmet is going to save you.


Its one of those ongoing arguments isn't it. I don't like cycle helmets and my dad refused to ever wear one, saying he would stop cycling before doing so. I never wore one as a kid growing up line everyone else and have no serious head injuries. My wife on the other hand (not a childhood cyclist) insists on son wearing one (10 year old) and his school make it mandatory if wanting to cycle into school or scoot. The local skate park has rules on wearing helmets too so it looks really hypocritical and bad if I don't wear one. Even the MTB trail centres advise on using one. Against all my feelings I had to purchase one for the road to keep wife happy and son...... younger generation see helmets as the norm but older don't. 
Essential kit, definitely not but then again I look a knob in a cycle cap too.... no win situation for me. 
I do think that the beauty of cycling is once you have the gear you personally want or feel you need then its a cheap pastime. Some have minimalist and some buy a full on new bike with complimentary bikepacking kit and frame bags. Pack up and set off ! Its what they want for the cycling they wish to do. Quality stuff lasts years and years as you see time and again on here where people have bikes and kit from donkeys years ago still going strong. Wether you wear lycra or pants, a helmet or cap, spd or trainers, if its quality it will last years and make cycling cheap and enjoyable.
Never tried gels or stuff, hate energy drinks, prefer a museli bar, cake and a good brew !!!


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2021)

tyred said:


> I cycled about 5,000 miles last year without helmet, specific cycling shoes, without padded shorts, without GPS, video camera or electrolyte tablets.
> 
> I wish people would stop saying you need these things as it makes cycling appear complicated, expensive and dangerous to potential newcomers.



Well said but i do use a helmet and cycling shoes


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Mar 2021)

Gels ... Not completely useless. 

Some years ago. About 150 miles into a 200 mile ride I had a bit of a crisis. I think it may have been a sugar crash. I couldn't think straight at all and my legs had gone. I needed to re-navigate around a closed road and I was having difficulty working my phone. I stopped drank the remains of both bottles and ate everything I had left, which was just half a packet of peanuts and a gel that I'd picked up at some event or other and was knocking around in my rack bag. 

The gel, plus 20 minutes rest and a motivational chat with the ducks on the pond at Four Elms got me back on the road and the rest of the ride was a breeze. I now take a gel on any significantly long ride just in case. Yes it is vile gloop. But it did come in handy that time.

On the other hand I have funny story of a friend who basically lost his mind during an ironman and ate far too many gels. The result was he spent a lot of time in the bushes during the run. Run being the operative word. He did finish though.


----------



## Vantage (3 Mar 2021)

Read the artical. Absolute bollicks.


----------



## Profpointy (3 Mar 2021)

Very silly article. Whilst I do usually wear gloves, other than summer, as I hate cold hands, to see them as essential in case you fall off makes me think learning to ride safely might be a higher priority ! Eye-protection? OK you could get an insect in the eye, and admittedly I have, but I've never bothered with eye protection cycling. Special shorts and jackets - well OK they're slightly nicer and more practical than everyday clothes but hardly essential. Admittedly I'm a convert to special cycling shoes and clip in pedals, but again ... not essential. The helmet point obviously doesn't need yet another discussion. "cycling socks" is just silly surely?


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2021)

Eye protection - essential in my case as I can't see without them (RX inserts) !

I've even got a pair of Spesh 'trainers' with SPD cleats as all my bikes are SPD or Look. They are great for pottering about with the family, without having to balance a normal shoe on an SPD.


----------



## matticus (3 Mar 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> and I was having difficulty working my phone. I stopped drank the remains of both bottles and *ate everything I had left, which was just half a packet of peanuts and a gel *that I'd picked up at some event or other and was knocking around in my rack bag.
> 
> The gel, plus 20 minutes rest and a motivational chat with the ducks on the pond at Four Elms got me back on the road and the rest of the ride was a breeze.


If the gel and the ducks had such a great effect, makes me wonder why you bothered carrying the peanuts around.

(I'm pretty sure that _any _food would have sorted you out in that situation. You don't need gels, or magic elven bread, etc ... )


----------



## annedonnelly (3 Mar 2021)

Gloves, helmet & shoes that won't slip off.
Whatever clothes I happen to be wearing - unless I'm going a long way.


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Mar 2021)

Apart from the bike, I need a small selection of tools to facilitate a puncture repair and a pump... if I don't have that with me, I know I'll get a puncture.


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2021)

For the MTB's I've got two 'camelbaks' - one for each bike. Old MTB has the smaller pack (decathlon) with waterproof, pump, CO2, 2 x 26" tubes, multi tool and a gel and a cereal bar. I just sling it on an off.

Newer MTB, same kit, except 27.5" tubes and a spare set of disc pads (depending upon weather - I've twice eaten through a set of rear pads in a ride). That rucksack takes a better 'bladder' (genuine camelbak). Occasionally I'll have a cafe lock in it too.

Road bike, I'll actually take one of the camelbaks as it saves re-packing, I just swap out the tubes. It's also a bit of a 'security feeling' for me having padding on my back (having badly broken my spine on a road bike 5 years ago) - I just feel more comfortable with something there, in case I fall on it (as I'm missing a chunk of bone).

I've got a couple of big boxes of gels - bought at a silly price. Handy just having them there in the rucksacks, just in case !


----------



## MichaelW2 (3 Mar 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Yes a dear freind of mine was horribly incapacitated like this for weeks from going over the handlebars, into the road, downhill ..
> 
> Although her poor face took much of the brunt, her hands were pretty mashed up too
> 
> ...


I have never been able to replicate a "going ovet the handlebars" crash. All of mine have been sliding sideways or vehicle ind


Reynard said:


> Actually, I *do* keep a compass in my bar bag.  Not a sextant though, that's a fairly hefty piece of kit.
> 
> Local(ish) navigation isn't too much of an issue - as long as I can see Ely Cathedral on the horizon, I can find my way home.



You can get a sextant app for android phones which enables you to determine latitude using nothing more than your mobile phone. It doesnt give you Longitude but your mobile phone has a fairly accurate chronometer. As long as you have your mobile phone handy and can see the sun or stars, you need never be lost.


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2021)

Rocky said:


> Did anyone mention EPO?


Indeed. Jeff Lynne is a keen cyclist.


----------



## matticus (3 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> I've got a couple of big boxes of gels - bought at a silly price. Handy just having them there in the rucksacks, just in case !


I used to think that (and I acquire the bloody things for free, semi-regulalry).

But then one exploded in my rack-pack.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Mar 2021)

matticus said:


> If the gel and the ducks had such a great effect, makes me wonder why you bothered carrying the peanuts around.
> 
> (I'm pretty sure that _any _food would have sorted you out in that situation. You don't need gels, or magic elven bread, etc ... )


I forgot to add that I always carry a duck with me now, in case I need a motivational talk.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Mar 2021)

tyred said:


> I cycled about 5,000 miles last year without helmet, specific cycling shoes, without padded shorts, without GPS, video camera or electrolyte tablets.
> 
> I wish people would stop saying you need these things as it makes cycling appear complicated, expensive and dangerous to potential newcomers.


----------



## contadino (3 Mar 2021)

When it comes to snacks, am I the only one that swears by bananas and battenberg?


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Mar 2021)

Cycling_Samurai said:


> Are you a naked rider???😶


Beware they cycle are among us...


----------



## mudsticks (3 Mar 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> I have never been able to replicate a "going ovet the handlebars" crash. All of mine have been sliding sideways or vehicle ind
> 
> 
> You can get a sextant app for android phones which enables you to determine latitude using nothing more than your mobile phone. It doesnt give you Longitude but your mobile phone has a fairly accurate chronometer. As long as you have your mobile phone handy and can see the sun or stars, you need never be lost.



It was horrible, from what we can work out her front wheel turned a full 90..

As she instinctively went to catch her woolly hat that was flying off (no helmet). 

Then straight over the bars - face plant at speed. 

Several ops to remove deeply embedded gravel from her face, and hands. 

Could barely see for a couple of weeks with her face being so swollen. 

She's fine now though.. 

I'm rarely 'properly' lost.. I'm just here and this is just fine. 

Maybe that's why I prefer touring with a tent, if push come to shove, you just pitch up somewhere, and refind yrself in the morning. 

I did navigate myself out of a roadworks infested Spanish town, one time by keeping the sun on my left elbow continuously. 

Not such a reliable method for for UK Nav though.


----------



## matticus (3 Mar 2021)

contadino said:


> When it comes to snacks, am I the only one that swears by *bananas and battenberg*?


That sounds like the title of a charming book of memoirs about cycle racing and touring back in the Good Old Days.

(haven't had battenberg in _ages _... that's a real cake from my childhood, that is!)


----------



## figbat (3 Mar 2021)

This is one of those topics where the question is too vague, hence the difference in answers. "Essential" is not defined and can be interpreted in a couple of ways:

strictly: essential meaning absolutely required, fundamentally needed to enable the activity
objectively: essential meaning personally believed to be important enough to be necessary due to specific benefits
financially: essential meaning I am being paid to promote this.
Some of the responses here use the first definition - the only essential equipment for cycling is a functioning bicycle.
The correspondent in the OP appears to be using the second definition (with perhaps a whiff of the third...?) and since this is subjective it will generate differences of opinion and experience. So rather than me telling you what is essential, I'll outline my subjective reasoning and experience.

Well, for one thing it depends on what bicycle I am riding and for what reason. For my shopping bike I'll ride it in whatever I happen to be wearing that day; jeans, t-shirt, a coat if it's chilly, trainers etc. The only adjustments I'll make for riding are a helmet (most of the time), mostly because I believe in their ability to reduce the severity of head injuries and to set the example to my kids, and gloves if it's cold.

For cycling that is for fitness and leisure, I will specifically get dressed up for it:

MTB:
compression base layer - always, all weathers, short-sleeve or long (I have even been known to wear ONLY this in really hot weather)
mid layers as required for the cold
some sort of cycling jersey
soft shell if required for the weather
merino socks
SPD shoes
padded undershorts
baggy shorts or trail trousers
gloves - fingered or not dependent on weather
heart rate monitor
MTB helmet
sunglasses if sunny; I have used clear glasses for non-sunny days but found they are more trouble than benefit in terms of getting mud spray and sweat on them
Wahoo ELEMENT Bolt plus phone in jersey pocket
tyre stuff, multitool and hydration bladder in small backpack
offroad front light, generic rear (if dark)

Road and gravel
compression base layer - always
mid layers as required for the cold
some sort of cycling jersey
soft shell if required for the weather
merino socks
SPD shoes
padded bibs; short or long
gloves - fingered or not dependent on weather
heart rate monitor
Road helmet
sunglasses if sunny, clear if not (not for gravel usually)
Wahoo ELEMENT Bolt plus phone in jersey pocket
tyre stuff and multitool in bottle cage toolkit (road) or saddlebag (gravel)
water bottle with water in it
small front and rear lights

It appears to be a massive list and I always wear or use it, but none of it is "essential" (aside, arguably, from the lights at night). But it is all beneficial _to me_ either for comfort, performance or as insurance. I have never had a fall that involved contacting the ground with my head, and I don't want one either, but I am willing to carry the insurance with me for the unplanned time that it happens. My son took a relatively innocuous blow to the head a while back - no bleeding, no headache, no altered vision, nothing, not even a notable lump.... except he had total amnesia for around 20 minutes - didn't recognise me, his mother, his sister, his teachers (he was at school). That was very frightening, not least for him but also us. Thankfully he regained total recall within half an hour and has had no lasting effects _that we know of_. Wearing a helmet is of little burden to me - being a little sweaty and having messed up hair are easy to cope with.

Sometimes articles like that come across to me more as self-important preaching and/or an excuse for air-time than as audience-focussed information giving. Click-bait, if you will.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Mar 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I forgot to add that I always carry a duck with me now, in case I need a motivational talk.



Talking to a quack is always recommended at times like you describe.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Mar 2021)

A bike and enthusiasm is all you need to get started.


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2021)

I'll admit to having 4 skid lids. A fancy blue one for the road bike (the bike is blue), a gloss black one that will do road or MTB, and two Enduro style lids for the MTB, matt black and a bright neon green one so they can find me when I crash. The bike has neon green on it too (tart).


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (3 Mar 2021)

tyred said:


> I cycled about 5,000 miles last year without helmet, specific cycling shoes, without padded shorts, without GPS, video camera or electrolyte tablets.



Pretty much the same as me, except I only did half as many miles as you. Cycling can be as cheap and simple, or as expensive and complicated as the rider chooses to make it.
I know @tyred and I are pretty much singing on the same hymn sheet here; grab a bike out of a skip or buy it cheaply secondhand, fix it up at minimal cost, and go and ride it in a no-nonsense casual manner with normal clothing.
I will say it's best to wear gloves though, partly to cut down on vibration transmission and partly as a safety measure so if you do take a tumble you don't cut up your hands. I use my hands all the time at work, so if I do myself an injury, there's not a lot I can do. I'm therefore pretty careful about wearing suitable gloves for any activity involving sharp tools, burns, or or abrasion risks.


----------



## figbat (3 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> A bike and enthusiasm is all you need to get started.


I'm told I have too much of one and not enough of the other.


----------



## roadrash (3 Mar 2021)

Cycling_Samurai said:


> Having a device in front of you seems distracting. Also seems like it'll get nicked. My first tail light/brake light got nicked whilst I was in a corner shop.




Why would it get nicked , surely , seeing as you have had a taillight stolen when going in a shop , you would remove such devices when going in a shop in future .


----------



## figbat (3 Mar 2021)

Cycling_Samurai said:


> You make a good point about Garmin. Didn't really think about it that way. Just a different way of doing things I suppose. If you are familiar with your route you really don't need a GPS. Having a device in front of you seems distracting. Also seems like it'll get nicked. My first tail light/brake light got nicked whilst I was in a corner shop.


Many people, me included, use a GPS device not to show them where to go but to track and record their rides, as a way of tracking their distance, fitness, training, or just because they can. I use a Wahoo device and 99% of the time it is used as a tracker, with the occasional use for navigation. A phone can do this stuff in a pocket but see my earlier response about that. Having a small device on the bars showing me only the data that I want to see I find motivating (or sometimes not!) and interesting. Never distracting though; it's no different to having a speedometer, tachometer, odometer etc in front of you when driving. And it can be removed from the mount and easily pocketed in a moment if I feel the need to take with me into a pub/shop/cafe/shop.


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2021)

I track my rides using a rope with knots tied at regular intervals, an accurate wristwatch, and some rapid mental arithmetic dead reckoning.


----------



## Profpointy (3 Mar 2021)

Very silly article. Whilst I do usually wear gloves, other than summer, as I hate cold hands, to see them as "essential" in case you fall off makes me think learning to ride safely might be a higher priority ! Eye-protection? OK you could get an insect in the eye, and admittedly I have, but I've never bothered with eye protection cycling. Admittedly red I The helmet point obviously doesn't need yet another discussion


----------



## Profpointy (3 Mar 2021)

tyred said:


> Why have electrolyte tablets when you can beer? Much tastier



As the slogan on a mate's t-shirt put it "Beer; so much more than just a breakfast drink"


----------



## nickyboy (3 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> In terms of injury protection, gloves or mitts are far more important than a bonce potty.
> 
> If the gloves are affecting your citculation then try a different pair.


Says who?

I ride with a helmet but I only wear gloves if it's very cold. 

I've fallen off a few times over the past few years. Bangs on my helmet...several. Dunno if this has prevented injury but has definitely stopped my skull being directly impacted. Damage to my hands as a result of not wearing gloves....zero

My personal empirical evidence says that I don't need gloves as protection. Fine, wear them if you want to look like a pro (who do fall off a lot at high speed so maybe they have an argument for wearing them)


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> I'll admit to having 4 skid lids. A fancy blue one for the road bike (the bike is blue), a gloss black one that will do road or MTB, and two Enduro style lids for the MTB, matt black and a bright neon green one so they can find me when I crash. The bike has neon green on it too (tart).



I've got one red and white Bell lid, but somehow, it matches all of my bikes.

All my bikes are mostly red.


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Says who?


Says me, a professional instructor.

In 14 years of delivering training ive had plenty of riders come off and scuff up their gloves. Not a single one has scuffed a helmet even slightly.

Risk = the likelihood of an adverse incident X the potential severity of such an incident.

Ergo, the directly observed evidence says it is thus.

If you have professional expertise and experience in the field that reasonably demonstrates otherwise we would be genuinely interested to hear of it.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Says me, a professional instructor.
> 
> In 14 years of delivering training ive had plenty of riders come off and scuff up their gloves. Not a single one has scuffed a helmet even slightly.
> 
> ...


My directly observed evidence says otherwise

Show me the stats. Not your personal experience shoved through your anti-helmet filter. I mean real, independent stats. If you can't, your "directly observed evidence" is just as worthwhile/worthless as anyone else's, including mine


----------



## matticus (3 Mar 2021)

nickyboy said:


> My personal empirical evidence says that I don't need gloves as protection. Fine, wear them if you want to look like a pro (who do fall off a lot at high speed so maybe they have an argument for wearing them)



I hurt my hands big time doing about 1mph in a car-park recently. Had "just popped down to the shop", so no proper cycling gear.
Nobody had helmets when we were kids, and I had a lot of grazed palms. At some point I started wearing mitts for "proper" rides on my road bikes - no idea why, but they felt nice! I know that on loooooooong rides they reduce discomfort for me, so win-win, or so it seems.

They don't look at all "pro" any more - lotsa pros don't wear gloves in the summer. Large numbers of the local CX kids don't wear them for Jan races :O (perhaps that's why they're faster than me).

Of course it's all luck, and we react to the bad or good luck as we believe best.


----------



## lazybloke (3 Mar 2021)

Must have been about 8 years ago I was sent to A&E with an unsual skin infection in my hands after grating them on tarmac; I've worn fingerless gloves since, or something warmer in winter.

Thinking about it, my clothing choices are usually based on bad experiences. Eg my wrecked "undercarriage" from touring in jeans means I now wear padded cycling shorts for long rides. <crosses legs>

There's also the issue that cycling can cause clothes to get dusty/wet/muddy/mucky/oily/sweaty. Do you want that on your best suit? Better to wear specific cycling clothes surely, although you might also be able to avoid the problem by using a bike with mudguards, chain guard, etc.
Sweat can be avoided by reducing effort.


Personally I stick to office clothes for commutes up to about 4 miles each way.
Jeans for rides to the shops, dentist, family rides, etc. 

But if I'm doing a solo ride "for fitness", or for longer commutes, then I'll dress for comfort and practicality, and that means lycra. Plus it scares my colleagues.


----------



## Brandane (3 Mar 2021)

Cycling_Samurai said:


> It's understood that helmets have their limits.


It would appear not, in the case of the quoted post to which my reply was directed. Consider them like a bump cap, and that will be more in line with their intended purpose.


----------

